# $9 weld vs. $22 weld



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been helping a friend learn to weld and ran across a good explanation of quality vs. cost. First three minutes are pretty good.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That was pretty good! Bubba was a little sharper than the foreman gave him credit for.


----------

